

Ask HN: Please review our web application (http://thecadmus.com) - jayair

Cadmus - http://thecadmus.com<p>What is it?<p>Cadmus is a real time service that manages your stream (Twitter, FriendFeed and RSS) by displaying the most relevant content since the last time you checked in. It helps you get caught up on what you have missed. We track trending conversations between your friends and so you can easily see what your friends have been talking about recently.<p>Who are we targeting?<p>People that want to get the most out social media services but don't have the time to stay on it all day.<p>We would love to get the thoughts of the HN community on our service. It is easy to sign in and it takes a few minutes to process your initial set of updates.<p>More info about how we find top content: http://blog.anomalyinnovations.com/2009/12/cadmus-keeping-you-updated/.<p>And about the Trending Conversations feature: http://blog.anomalyinnovations.com/2010/01/cadmus-gets-trendy/.
======
jayair
Clickable links:

Site: <http://thecadmus.com>

More info about how we find top content:
[http://blog.anomalyinnovations.com/2009/12/cadmus-keeping-
yo...](http://blog.anomalyinnovations.com/2009/12/cadmus-keeping-you-
updated/).

And about the Trending Conversations feature:
[http://blog.anomalyinnovations.com/2010/01/cadmus-gets-
trend...](http://blog.anomalyinnovations.com/2010/01/cadmus-gets-trendy/).

~~~
taitems
I used to rely heavily on the "clickable links" comment until someone put me
onto the Greasemonkey script "Linkify Plus".

<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/1352>

------
covercash
I've been waiting for someone to come out with trending topics for friends
('friending topics' perhaps?)... now I just need this integrated into Tweetie
and I'll be a happy camper!

Nice clean design, I especially like the background textures.

~~~
covercash
After spending some time using it, I don't think there is enough activity in
my stream for the current implementation to be useful.

I would really like to see a list of key topics/hash tags that my friends have
been talking about over the past ~24 hours... basically the way the trending
topics feature from Twitter currently works, only with data just from my
friends.

~~~
jayair
Did the trends for the last day help
(<http://thecadmus.com/assets/images/lander/image-4.png>) you?

One of the problems we currently have is that if you login very often and
don't have very much activity, the homepage is not very useful. Kinda like
what you mentioned. We are trying different approaches to sort this problem
out.

Btw, the trending topics (like Twitter) is currently in the works and should
be released in the next week or so.

Thanks.

~~~
covercash
I tried them all and not much changed for me... just some reshuffling of
tweets and a few new ones.

------
newy
This looks neat, really dig the approach. Confused about one thing. It states
that it filtered out some relevant tweets for me - where are these displayed?
Are they simply the ones that are shown at the top of my timeline?

~~~
jayair
The posts that are filtered out are the ones that show up as related posts.
Here is an example - [http://blog.anomalyinnovations.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/1...](http://blog.anomalyinnovations.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/11/relatedexample.png).

------
taitems
Setup was an absolute breeze!

That is a really nice website design and UI, but your tagline (while great on
a 24" Dell Monitor) is barely legible on older 17" Samsungs etc.

------
dannyr
I like the app a lot.

It would be useful if you can list all the links being shared on my stream
since I don't want to go through the tweets one by one.

